
CentOS 8.0 will be released 2019-09-24 - wolfhumble
https://twitter.com/CentOSProject/status/1173652996305170432
======
wolfhumble
See also
[https://wiki.centos.org/About/Building_8#head-516d5e6556bb85...](https://wiki.centos.org/About/Building_8#head-516d5e6556bb8523b52fba246953d32831582480)

